# Big Hammer Head Shark encounter off Navare!



## UrForever_mirin29 (May 31, 2015)

Me and a buddy took the Hobie Oasis out in the gulf on July 5th in Navare. We Didn't put in until 4 p.m. I wound up catching some nice kings right away off frozen cigar minnows. The bonito were thick about 2 miles out. I hooked into a big one on my bait rod and fought it for atleast 5 minutes before I could see it. The fish was hooked in the tail and not coming in very quick. I knew we would be in for trouble if I didn't get it off soon. Sure enough we attracted two Hammerheads. The GoPro definitely down plays the size of these guys. The one that came beside the boat was BIG atleast 10 feet, the other that swam underneath was probably around 7-8 feet. There was possibly one more behind the yak because we heard a big splash behind us right after we saw the first two. Video link at the bottom. Hope you enjoy the video!
-Brent










http://youtu.be/7EFDb-ZoWUE


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just wait until that legit 10' mako starts circling you and mock charging you. Not fun.


----------



## UrForever_mirin29 (May 31, 2015)

I've caught big land based sharks but it's definitely different perspective when they are surrounding your yak offshore. That hammerhead was BIG.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't figure out if you gulf kayak fishermen are adventuresome or just plain crazy.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I can't figure out if you gulf kayak fishermen are adventuresome or just plain crazy.


 I think it's both.

I've had my close encounters with sharks, that's why I shy away from off shore yak fishing.

Haven't lived till you been chased outta the water by a shark or tail slapped standing out on the 1st sand bar.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

What everyone else has forgot to say...great fish! That is a nice king you got there, congrats! Much bigger than most of the snakes that are caught from yaks.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice pictures in your report. Also, nice video too. 

Thanks for sharing both.


----------



## King Daddy (Apr 14, 2013)

Sweet king!


----------



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

nice fish and awesome encounter


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome king......cool video! I was off Navarre on my 1st trip and a Mako skied 8-10 feet in a school of bo'bo's!!! Crazy!


----------

